# Lights On or Off?



## SoCal Fish Keeper (Jun 15, 2017)

hi, i was thinking of possibly breeding 2 pairs of my bettas and i read somewhere you should leave the lights on 24hrs so the male can see the eggs/fry and so he can collect them back to the nest. Do any of you guys do this? Does it actually help out? thanks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME it makes no difference. I mostly breed in dark tubs, often totally covered - constantly dark. I believe lighted breeding tanks/tubs are more stressful for males because he won't have much rest. Imagine caring for hundreds to thausand of fry spiralling away from the nest.


----------



## SoCal Fish Keeper (Jun 15, 2017)

indjo said:


> IME it makes no difference. I mostly breed in dark tubs, often totally covered - constantly dark. I believe lighted breeding tanks/tubs are more stressful for males because he won't have much rest. Imagine caring for hundreds to thausand of fry spiralling away from the nest.


thanks for the response i guess i will leave the light off at night for the male to rest. One of my pair did spawn for a few embraces but my male all of sudden attacked the female even tho i know they just started spawning. She now to scared to go to the male bubble nest and i seen some eggs coming out from here egg tube by herself. They are plakats btw if that helps. Any inputs?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Let them be. Some impatient males are like that - attack female between embraces. Usually female will eventually gain enough nerve to reapproach male and spawning will continue. Other wise, remove female to try again another day.


----------

